
How we use iChat and SubEthaEdit to collaborate on a book - peter123
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1739-how-we-use-ichat-and-subethaedit-to-collaborate-on-a-book-despite-being-in-different-cities
======
axod
I was sort of expecting there to be something in the article that wasn't in
the title...

------
raksahb
Don't they (37signals) have a collabortive web-based word processor of their
own? It was called writepad or writeboard or something...

~~~
dreeves
Yes, writeboard.com by 37signals. It's not real-time though. Something very
much like SubEthaEdit but totally web-based is etherpad.com. I'd be interested
to see a feature-to-feature comparison between SubEthaEdit and EtherPad.

